# A+ dandy in canary wood



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Me and this slingshot are meant for each other. The first can with a .50 cal steel Ball bearing, this is what happened in 4 or 5 shots, I lost myself in wonder of what it was doing to the can. I thought it might be a weak can or something because I never had pass throughs like this with a dangling can, it was ripping and tearing the can. So I tried a different soup can. The first shot was a 50 cal steel ball passed straight through, so I decided to try a .50 cal lead ball. I thought I lost the ball I was looking all over for it. I found it wedged in the can after a passthrough of the first wall of the can which is the second picture. The last picture is just what was in the box that I ordered from A plus slingshots, all fantasic. I thought I attached this post to the picture, sorry. Also its a Dandy 2.0 rather than the dandy, the title is posted just dandy


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I better throw in a close-up of this beauty. I'm not giving this one away this time, this ones MINE!

Again the pictures don't do these any justice, my IPhone doesn't take very good pics. Its a very shiny proud slingshot, I couldn't angle the slingshot too much cause all I could see was light shining off the slingshot while trying to take a pic. this dandy 2.0 is in bocate wood. The black bands on this one is NOT theraband black, but its some pretty good stuff! I like it, also if you click on the picture I found that the pic kinda looks better


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice on the shooting...got too love the power there....Excellent looking shooter from A+ (hats off to Perry) Enjoy the fine slingshots

May Your Ammo Fly Straight.....Thank You for sharing your beauties~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you ordered all of those in one order?


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I ordered the original Dandy a few weeks ago can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Me and this slingshot are meant for each other. The first can with a .50 cal steel Ball bearing, this is what happened in 4 or 5 shots, I lost myself in wonder of what it was doing to the can. I thought it might be a weak can or something because I never had pass throughs like this with a dangling can, it was ripping and tearing the can. So I tried a different soup can. The first shot was a 50 cal steel ball passed straight through, so I decided to try a .50 cal lead ball. I thought I lost the ball I was looking all over for it. I found it wedged in the can after a passthrough of the first wall of the can which is the second picture. The last picture is just what was in the box that I ordered from A plus slingshots, all fantasic. I thought I attached this post to the picture, sorry. Also its a Dandy 2.0 rather than the dandy, the title is posted just dandy


This is fantastic to hear my friend!! Have fun and thanks again for the order!! 
Blessing, 
Perry & Kay


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

bigron said:


> you ordered all of those in one order?


Yes he did Ron...and I'm happy to say many do, now you know why we're always swamped and behind!! LOL!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've got one and I just love that little guy! I'm thinking maybe I need 6 of them also. :naughty:


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> I've got one and I just love that little guy! I'm thinking maybe I need 6 of them also. :naughty:


Hahaha...glad you like it!! Anytime...we have plenty wood!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Is that a Bb shooter on the far left? I have one of those and love it! Fantastic little shooter. I also have a PS2 frame, great shooter as well.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Is that a Bb shooter on the far left? I have one of those and love it! Fantastic little shooter. I also have a PS2 frame, great shooter as well.


Thanks friend!! Good to hear from you! There is a bamboo BB Shooter on the far left of the picture with all the slingshots together.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you rich ?  so many beutiful handcrafted slingshots !


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

He works hard for the money as an offshore fisherman!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for picking up the slack Perry I've been busy preparing for the upcoming salmon season among other things. D.S.L, this dlingshot is like Pringles, I like it and I can't have just one, there's something about having beautiful wooden slingshots, that's the stuff! Jtslinger, I had to get another bb shooter outfitted with single tbg, it's a sweet shooter for my 7/16 ammo, and I'm impressed with the bamboo wood, light and no doubt strong stuff, I've been carrying it. And Zippo, for me wealth is more than just having money, I been there and done that. While I do work hard for what I have, slingshots are just one of those things I don't mind spending a buck on. My quality of life goes way up when I can enjoy shooting and relax from the stresses of life. Speaking of which I havnt gone on a vacation for almost 10 years. I've been planning a road trip for late this fall Lord willing, along the west coast, maybe we can get together and have a cup of cofee while I'm passing through Perry


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> Thanks for picking up the slack Perry I've been busy preparing for the upcoming salmon season among other things. D.S.L, this dlingshot is like Pringles, I like it and I can't have just one, there's something about having beautiful wooden slingshots, that's the stuff! Jtslinger, I had to get another bb shooter outfitted with single tbg, it's a sweet shooter for my 7/16 ammo, and I'm impressed with the bamboo wood, light and no doubt strong stuff, I've been carrying it. And Zippo, for me wealth is more than just having money, I been there and done that. While I do work hard for what I have, slingshots are just one of those things I don't mind spending a buck on. My quality of life goes way up when I can enjoy shooting and relax from the stresses of life. Speaking of which I havnt gone on a vacation for almost 10 years. I've been planning a road trip for late this fall along the west coast, maybe we can get together and have a cup of cofee while I'm passing through Perry


Well said my friend!!! John I would love to do that!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I LOVE my BB shooter. I have shot larger ammo out of with without any trouble. Right now I keep it banded with BB bands so I can do some in-room shooting in my hotel while traveling for work.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> I LOVE my BB shooter. I have shot larger ammo out of with without any trouble. Right now I keep it banded with BB bands so I can do some in-room shooting in my hotel while traveling for work.


 That's cool JT!! We love to hear all the different ways people use our gear!!!


----------

